# Plowing Wanted, Danbury, Ct area



## pickupman96 (Dec 22, 2009)

I am looking for some new accounts either that you dont want or as a sub. I have a chevy 1 ton dump with 8ft plow and 1 yard sander. Commercial or residential and i have full insurance. thanks for the help


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Post some contact info for you. An e-mail or phone number. I have a number of accounts in Danbury/Brookfield/Bethel.


----------



## pickupman96 (Dec 22, 2009)

you can call me at 203-482-3178. My name is jay


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

How far is New Cannan for you if that is your service area please Email me
[email protected]


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I sent you an e-mail. Let me know what you think. I will be finishing cleanups but have some time to meet up with you.


----------



## pickupman96 (Dec 22, 2009)

still looking


----------



## pickupman96 (Dec 22, 2009)

Getting real desperate. I really need some more work. I seem to get undercut everywhere i go.


----------

